

Ask HN: An older protest? - da5e

I turned the background black on my website back in the mid 1990's as part of a wide protest, but now I can't remember what the issue was? Anybody recall?
======
decklin
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_World_Wide_Web_protest>

